# Dual Italian citizenship through my child?



## peach_melba (Apr 7, 2015)

I am a US citizen married to an Italian man. Husband and daughter both have dual citizenship. I was hoping to begin the application process for my Italian citizenship this year, however, it may become necessary for me to separate/divorce before I am able to secure my citizenship. 

I would like to be in a position where, in the future, I could chose to live in Italy so that my daughter could be closer to her family there. Or, perhaps one day she would chose to attend University or live in Italy, and I would like the flexibility to be able to live near her. 

Is it possible for me to obtain dual citizenship through my daughter instead of my spouse? I have done some basic research online, but have found nothing indicating that this is possible. I have also found one or two immigration lawyers that I plan to contact, but I was wondering if anyone has personal experience.

Thanks for any help you can provide with a difficult situation.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

No, I'm afraid not. Citizenship transmits parent to child, not in the other direction.

If you married your Italian husband before April 27, 1983, you automatically and instantly acquired Italian citizenship when you married him.

Your daughter can move to and live in Italy (and elsewhere in the EU/EEA) whenever she wishes. She has a limited right to bring her foreign parent (you) to live with her if there is a documented dependency relationship. The EU's Web site (Europa.eu) explains her rights rather well.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Well, you can also consider the _Chen_ case ... 

Your daughter (a minor child), as an Italian Citizen, can exercise EU treaty rights in another EU country (for example, study) and if you, the American mother, is her main carer, you can stay in the same EU country to look after the EU minor child exercising her EU treaty right. The UK Home Office page below gives out guidance on the _Chen_ case -

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...carers-of-eea-minor-children-chen-cases-eun05


----------

